# Aberdeen Car Wash/Valet



## TartanGranite (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi, I have recently moved into Aberdeen city and car washing is pretty difficult where I live. Can you please suggest any good hand car washes/valets?


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

The guys in the Bon accord centre car park done a reasonable job of mine. Never going to be as good as doing it yourself though.


----------



## TartanGranite (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks, I have been told http://www.ultimatecarwash.co.uk/ are good. Does anyone have feedback on them?

My car is waxed etc so I am looking for someone who will not strip the car of this when they wash it and who take some care in washing the car


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

^^ Their description of the "'Ultimate' paint renovation" exterior package mentions "Machine T-Cutting"......:doublesho


----------



## TartanGranite (Apr 4, 2016)

Its only washing Id be looking for

Any recommendation's folks?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TartanGranite said:


> Thanks, I have been told http://www.ultimatecarwash.co.uk/ are good. Does anyone have feedback on them?
> 
> My car is waxed etc so I am looking for someone who will not strip the car of this when they wash it and who take some care in washing the car


I can't say I've ever heard of them before, They must be new. Their website links to their social media doesn't work and usually you see more on Facebook.

There's a couple of reviews on Google and one very negative that they badly scratched someone's car.

Just flicking through the website and noticed some of their T&Cs. They accept no responsibility for your car at all whilst in their care. That's a little concerning.

As rf860 I've seen a few cars done in the shopping centre and they've been much better than I would have expected. I guess it all depends who washes the car though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

I love that they say clay bars are non-abrassive and that they should be used only by trained people...


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've heard of some people getting theirs done at the garage at the bottom of north Anderson drive. Think it's called splash. We've had flyers in work about some mobile company. I'll have a look see if I've still got anything about them.


----------

